# Ministero: Italia si prepari a nuova pandemia.



## admin (30 Dicembre 2022)

Il comunicato del Ministero della Salute, che avverte


Sebbene l’evoluzione della pandemia sia allo stato attuale imprevedibile, il nostro Paese deve prepararsi ad affrontare un inverno in cui si potrebbe osservare un aumentato impatto assistenziale attribuibile a diverse malattie respiratorie acute, prima fra tutte l’influenza, e alla possibile circolazione di nuove varianti di SarsCoV2, determinato anche dai comportamenti individuali e dallo stato immunitario della popolazione». Lo afferma il ministero della Salute nella nuova circolare 'Interventi in atto per la gestione della circolazione del SarsCoV2 nella stagione invernale 2022-23'.
Si evidenzia pertanto, avverte il ministero della Salute, «la necessità di intensificare il sequenziamento al fine di raggiungere una numerosità sufficiente a identificare l’eventuale circolazione di nuove varianti» del virus SarsCoV2 ed è «particolarmente importante evitare la congestione delle strutture sanitarie limitando l’incidenza di malattia grave da Covid -19 e le complicanze dell’influenza nelle persone a rischio, proteggendo soprattutto le persone più fragili».


----------



## admin (30 Dicembre 2022)

Eccovi Giorgia da Aspen

Se non si sveglia il pazzo vero siamo rovinati


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato del Ministero della Salute, che avverte
> 
> 
> Sebbene l’evoluzione della pandemia sia allo stato attuale imprevedibile, il nostro Paese deve prepararsi ad affrontare un inverno in cui si potrebbe osservare un aumentato impatto assistenziale attribuibile a diverse malattie respiratorie acute, prima fra tutte l’influenza, e alla possibile circolazione di nuove varianti di SarsCoV2, determinato anche dai comportamenti individuali e dallo stato immunitario della popolazione». Lo afferma il ministero della Salute nella nuova circolare 'Interventi in atto per la gestione della circolazione del SarsCoV2 nella stagione invernale 2022-23'.
> Si evidenzia pertanto, avverte il ministero della Salute, «la necessità di intensificare il sequenziamento al fine di raggiungere una numerosità sufficiente a identificare l’eventuale circolazione di nuove varianti» del virus SarsCoV2 ed è «particolarmente importante evitare la congestione delle strutture sanitarie limitando l’incidenza di malattia grave da Covid -19 e le complicanze dell’influenza nelle persone a rischio, proteggendo soprattutto le persone più fragili».




Il posto giusto per questa gente è appesa a testa in giù in piazza. 

Criminali.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato del Ministero della Salute, che avverte
> 
> 
> Sebbene l’evoluzione della pandemia sia allo stato attuale imprevedibile, il nostro Paese deve prepararsi ad affrontare un inverno in cui si potrebbe osservare un aumentato impatto assistenziale attribuibile a diverse malattie respiratorie acute, prima fra tutte l’influenza, e alla possibile circolazione di nuove varianti di SarsCoV2, determinato anche dai comportamenti individuali e dallo stato immunitario della popolazione». Lo afferma il ministero della Salute nella nuova circolare 'Interventi in atto per la gestione della circolazione del SarsCoV2 nella stagione invernale 2022-23'.
> Si evidenzia pertanto, avverte il ministero della Salute, «la necessità di intensificare il sequenziamento al fine di raggiungere una numerosità sufficiente a identificare l’eventuale circolazione di nuove varianti» del virus SarsCoV2 ed è «particolarmente importante evitare la congestione delle strutture sanitarie limitando l’incidenza di malattia grave da Covid -19 e le complicanze dell’influenza nelle persone a rischio, proteggendo soprattutto le persone più fragili».


siamo fottuti, non la smetteranno mai


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Dicembre 2022)

L'era delle pandemia cit


----------



## admin (30 Dicembre 2022)

Aggiungo: l'unica pandemia infinita della storia. Quando ci si curava col brodo di broccolo romano, le pandemie duravano un paio di anni

A questo punto è palese che le varianti siano i *vaccini* come sostenuto da sempre dai kattivoni k9npl8isti


----------



## admin (30 Dicembre 2022)

Dai, in compenso per questo inverno ci leviamo dalle palle lucraina e ricominciano con vaxe e novaxe. Speriamo che nel frattempo Putin dia una bella spianata.


----------



## Djici (30 Dicembre 2022)

Non so se l'informazione sua credibile e da dove usciva ma ho sentito in radio che in Cina muoiono 9.000 persone al giorno di COVID (e non CON il COVID).

Numeri che riportati alla popolazione della Cina non mi sembrano un tsunami


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non so se l'informazione sua credibile e da dove usciva ma ho sentito in radio che in Cina muoiono 9.000 persone al giorno di COVID (e non CON il COVID).
> 
> Numeri che riportati alla popolazione della Cina non mi sembrano un tsunami


la stima peggiore parla di 1 milione di morti in Cina che però parametrati alla popolazione sono molti meno in proporzione dei decessi in vari paesi occidentali
il problema è capire cosa venga esportato dai viaggiatori


----------



## Tobi (30 Dicembre 2022)

L'inverno? Tra poco è primavera altro che influenza invernale


----------



## 7vinte (30 Dicembre 2022)

È stato chiarito già ieri che non ci sarà alcuna coercizione. Per cui state calmi


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Dicembre 2022)

La pagliacciata continua, a tasta in giu tutti maledetti


----------



## 7vinte (30 Dicembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> La pagliacciata continua, a tasta in giu tutti maledetti


Esistono restrizioni pesanti al momento? No. Allora perché ti lamenti sulla base di fantasie?


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2022)

non vedono l'ora di riprendere (per chi le ha tolte, almeno) le museruole, sostanzialmente la versione facciale del panno swiffer raccoglipolvere e sporcizia varia, al posto dei cani che per legge dovrebbero averle e non ne vedi uno in giro
dai che si parte con mezzi pubblici, luoghi al chiuso e home working
pronti anche alle gare sportive di strada distanziati e con partenza mascherati

riaprire hangar di Pratica di Mare e aggiornare le scadenze dei vaccini, niente più Africa nera ma vanno iniettati qui


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Esistono restrizioni pesanti al momento? No. Allora perché ti lamenti sulla base di fantasie?



Ti rispondo io per lui. Si lamenta perché sembra lo stesso copione dell'altra volta, ed ha ragione a farlo, visto che sappiamo tutti quante porcate hanno fatto fino a poco tempo fa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Esistono restrizioni pesanti al momento? No. Allora perché ti lamenti sulla base di fantasie?


Intanto però mettono le mani avanti, e conoscendo i polli torneranno a fracassarci i testicoli con sta storia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Dicembre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> *L'inverno? Tra poco è primavera* altro che influenza invernale



Quale inverno?
Penso che questo sia uno dei primissimi anni in cui ho passato Natale (e a breve anche capodanno) ancora a maniche corte.
Un caldo boia


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo io per lui. Si lamenta perché sembra lo stesso copione dell'altra volta, ed ha ragione a farlo, visto che sappiamo tutti quante porcate hanno fatto fino a poco tempo fa.


Esattamente


----------



## Blu71 (30 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato del Ministero della Salute, che avverte
> 
> 
> Sebbene l’evoluzione della pandemia sia allo stato attuale imprevedibile, il nostro Paese deve prepararsi ad affrontare un inverno in cui si potrebbe osservare un aumentato impatto assistenziale attribuibile a diverse malattie respiratorie acute, prima fra tutte l’influenza, e alla possibile circolazione di nuove varianti di SarsCoV2, determinato anche dai comportamenti individuali e dallo stato immunitario della popolazione». Lo afferma il ministero della Salute nella nuova circolare 'Interventi in atto per la gestione della circolazione del SarsCoV2 nella stagione invernale 2022-23'.
> Si evidenzia pertanto, avverte il ministero della Salute, «la necessità di intensificare il sequenziamento al fine di raggiungere una numerosità sufficiente a identificare l’eventuale circolazione di nuove varianti» del virus SarsCoV2 ed è «particolarmente importante evitare la congestione delle strutture sanitarie limitando l’incidenza di malattia grave da Covid -19 e le complicanze dell’influenza nelle persone a rischio, proteggendo soprattutto le persone più fragili».



Un film già visto e non finisce bene.


----------



## sunburn (30 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È stato chiarito già ieri che non ci sarà alcuna coercizione. Per cui state calmi


Probabilmente non ci saranno coercizioni perché la situazione non degenererà, ma nella remota ipotesi in cui dovesse riproporsi una situazione come quella della primavera del 2020 le coercizioni ci sarebbero al 100%.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Un film già visto e non finisce bene.



Contro questi non potrò "salvarvi" manco io


----------



## Brotherhedo (30 Dicembre 2022)

bisogna essere responsabili e fare qualche sacrificio per salvare la Pasqua


----------



## Blu71 (30 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Contro questi non potrò "salvarvi" manco io



Siamo fottuti allora


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Probabilmente non ci saranno coercizioni perché la situazione non degenererà, ma nella remota ipotesi in cui dovesse riproporsi una situazione come quella della primavera del 2020 le coercizioni ci sarebbero al 100%.



Di quali coercizioni parliamo?


----------



## 7vinte (30 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Probabilmente non ci saranno coercizioni perché la situazione non degenererà, ma nella remota ipotesi in cui dovesse riproporsi una situazione come quella della primavera del 2020 le coercizioni ci sarebbero al 100%.


E giustamente, aggiungerei


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2022)

riparte l'assessore covidiota laziale D'Amato, anche lui caduto nell'anonimato negli ultimi mesi

*"Ai cenoni non scambiatevi i piatti, i bicchieri e le posate"*





posso fare la scarpetta o prendo il covid ?
attenzione al panettiere se serve con guanti sterilizzati il pane...
al ristorante tutti vestiti da astronauti in cucina e personale di sala


----------



## Blu71 (30 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Probabilmente non ci saranno coercizioni perché la situazione non degenererà, *ma nella remota ipotesi in cui dovesse riproporsi una situazione come quella della primavera del 2020 le coercizioni ci sarebbero al 100%.*



Grazie, non lo avevamo capito


----------



## sunburn (30 Dicembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Intanto però mettono le mani avanti, e conoscendo i polli torneranno a fracassarci i testicoli con sta storia.


Oggettivamente, è un atto dovuto da parte del Ministero. Si tratta di indicazioni sostanzialmente identiche a quelle dell’anno scorso e fortunatamente è andato tutto liscio. Penso e spero che quest’anno andrà uguale. Potrebbe esserci un aumento dei casi e sintomi un po’ più pesanti di qualche starnuto, ma una nuova variante assassina non avrebbe alcuna giustificazione con oltre il 90% di gente che ha già conosciuto il virus “base”.


----------



## sunburn (30 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Di quali coercizioni parliamo?


Non fasciamoci la testa prima di essercela rotta…


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato del Ministero della Salute, che avverte
> 
> 
> Sebbene l’evoluzione della pandemia sia allo stato attuale imprevedibile, il nostro Paese deve prepararsi ad affrontare un inverno in cui si potrebbe osservare un aumentato impatto assistenziale attribuibile a diverse malattie respiratorie acute, prima fra tutte l’influenza, e alla possibile circolazione di nuove varianti di SarsCoV2, determinato anche dai comportamenti individuali e dallo stato immunitario della popolazione». Lo afferma il ministero della Salute nella nuova circolare 'Interventi in atto per la gestione della circolazione del SarsCoV2 nella stagione invernale 2022-23'.
> Si evidenzia pertanto, avverte il ministero della Salute, «la necessità di intensificare il sequenziamento al fine di raggiungere una numerosità sufficiente a identificare l’eventuale circolazione di nuove varianti» del virus SarsCoV2 ed è «particolarmente importante evitare la congestione delle strutture sanitarie limitando l’incidenza di malattia grave da Covid -19 e le complicanze dell’influenza nelle persone a rischio, proteggendo soprattutto le persone più fragili».


Madonna oh drammatizzate ogni peto ragazzi.. è un comunicato per dire di stare attenti soprattutto a chi già di suo non scoppia di salute, non ci voleva il ministero per accorgersi che c'è mezza Italia influenzata e i PS degli ospedali invasi che pare la guerra mondiale già da diversi giorni.


----------



## Raryof (30 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quale inverno?
> Penso che questo sia uno dei primissimi anni in cui ho passato Natale (e a breve anche capodanno) ancora a maniche corte.
> Un caldo boia


Io è da un mese che a parte alcuni giorni di pioggia al mattino prendo il sole e sudo 40 minuti e mi pare di essere ad agosto.
Inverno caldissimo, altro che museruole.


----------



## sunburn (30 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grazie, non lo avevamo capito


Beh molti non hanno capito che nessun governo può lasciare dilagare una pandemia senza far nulla… 
Ma, ripeto, al momento non ci sono i presupposti per pensare a un altro giro di giostra. Speriamo non ci siano neanche fra due mesi perché direi che abbiamo già dato abbondantemente.


----------



## sunburn (30 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> E giustamente, aggiungerei


Certamente sarebbero inevitabili. Speriamo 1)che non siano necessarie, 2)che, qualora dovessero diventarlo, siano più sensate delle precedenti.


----------



## Gamma (30 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato del Ministero della Salute, che avverte
> 
> 
> Sebbene l’evoluzione della pandemia sia allo stato attuale imprevedibile, il nostro Paese deve prepararsi ad affrontare un inverno in cui si potrebbe osservare un aumentato impatto assistenziale attribuibile a diverse malattie respiratorie acute, prima fra tutte l’influenza, e alla possibile circolazione di nuove varianti di SarsCoV2, determinato anche dai comportamenti individuali e dallo stato immunitario della popolazione». Lo afferma il ministero della Salute nella nuova circolare 'Interventi in atto per la gestione della circolazione del SarsCoV2 nella stagione invernale 2022-23'.
> Si evidenzia pertanto, avverte il ministero della Salute, «la necessità di intensificare il sequenziamento al fine di raggiungere una numerosità sufficiente a identificare l’eventuale circolazione di nuove varianti» del virus SarsCoV2 ed è «particolarmente importante evitare la congestione delle strutture sanitarie limitando l’incidenza di malattia grave da Covid -19 e le complicanze dell’influenza nelle persone a rischio, proteggendo soprattutto le persone più fragili».


Nessuna pandemia è durata più di due anni nella storia, invece ora escono fuori varianti come fossero giochi di pokemon.

Non dico altro.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh molti non hanno capito che nessun governo può lasciare dilagare una pandemia senza far nulla…
> Ma, ripeto, al momento non ci sono i presupposti per pensare a un altro giro di giostra. Speriamo non ci siano neanche fra due mesi perché direi che abbiamo già dato abbondantemente.



Il problema non sono le restrizioni - che ovviamente servono - ma la loro applicazione insensata e non proprio immune dagli interessi di qualcuno...


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato del Ministero della Salute, che avverte
> 
> 
> Sebbene l’evoluzione della pandemia sia allo stato attuale imprevedibile, il nostro Paese deve prepararsi ad affrontare un inverno in cui si potrebbe osservare un aumentato impatto assistenziale attribuibile a diverse malattie respiratorie acute, prima fra tutte l’influenza, e alla possibile circolazione di nuove varianti di SarsCoV2, determinato anche dai comportamenti individuali e dallo stato immunitario della popolazione». Lo afferma il ministero della Salute nella nuova circolare 'Interventi in atto per la gestione della circolazione del SarsCoV2 nella stagione invernale 2022-23'.
> Si evidenzia pertanto, avverte il ministero della Salute, «la necessità di intensificare il sequenziamento al fine di raggiungere una numerosità sufficiente a identificare l’eventuale circolazione di nuove varianti» del virus SarsCoV2 ed è «particolarmente importante evitare la congestione delle strutture sanitarie limitando l’incidenza di malattia grave da Covid -19 e le complicanze dell’influenza nelle persone a rischio, proteggendo soprattutto le persone più fragili».


urca urca tirolero!

Vado subito a comprare 30 kg di lievito e 2 quintali di farina!

Mi sa che 'sta primavera non si vedrà il sole!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il problema non sono le restrizioni - che ovviamente servono - ma la loro applicazione insensata e non proprio immune dagli interessi di qualcuno...




Dici che non hanno senso? 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Il bello è che poi il pazzo sei tu se dici qualcosa


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Dicembre 2022)

È proprio quando dicono che la situazione è sotto controllo che te lo stanno già mettendo senza vaselina.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> È proprio quando dicono che la situazione è sotto controllo che te lo stanno già mettendo senza vaselina.



ahahaha per ora, si sta ripetendo TUTTO, esattamente, come nel 2019.

Potrebbero fare copia-incolla i giornalai in cerca di click, cosi fanno prima e guadagnano ancora di più!


----------



## admin (30 Dicembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> È proprio quando dicono che la situazione è sotto controllo che te lo stanno già mettendo senza vaselina.


 
E il bello è che dopo tre anni la gente ancora non ci arriva. E non ha memoria.


----------



## Brotherhedo (30 Dicembre 2022)

e comunque il comunicato e` chiarissimo nel definire la causa...il rimedio lo conosciamo.

determinato anche dai comportamenti individuali = lockdown
e dallo stato immunitario della popolazione = vaccinazioni


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2022)

Brotherhedo ha scritto:


> e comunque il comunicato e` chiarissimo nel definire la causa...il rimedio lo conosciamo.
> 
> determinato anche dai comportamenti individuali = lockdown
> e dallo stato immunitario della popolazione = vaccinazioni


Mi viene il vomito a pensare che tutti quei pesci lessi bramosi di fama tipo Lopalco, Pregliasco, Speranza, Rezza & company avessero ragione e si ritorni alle mascherine.

Comunque vediamo, come già detto.
Se andiamo indietro con le notizie, siamo al milionesimo allarme inutile.

Tra l' altro Melonetta ha detto che non si tornerà a nessuna privazione

A me sto comunicato mi pare una prassi con scritte ovvietà.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Dicembre 2022)

Volevo aprire un topic solo per questo video, l'ho visto adesso, un fottuto capolavoro.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2022)

*"La cosa importante e' che al momento non ci sono nuove varianti, c'e' la Omicron su cui gli italiani sono in sicurezza"*

*Cit. Ministro Salvini*


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E il bello è che dopo tre anni la gente ancora non ci arriva. E non ha memoria.


Più che non arrivarci magari ci spera in un'altra reclusione per salvareeehhh l'estateeehhh,hai visto mai.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *"La cosa importante e' che al momento non ci sono nuove varianti, c'e' la Omicron su cui gli italiani sono in sicurezza"
> 
> Cit. Ministro Salvini*


Ritratto tutto quanto scritto, siamo fottuti allora!
Di solito ha il potere di far accadere l' opposto!


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Più che non arrivarci magari ci spera in un'altra reclusione per salvareeehhh l'estateeehhh,hai visto mai.


Beati quelli che sono stati a casa 2 mesi aggratis, dalle mie parti ben pochi!
Il mio lockdown era durato 3 settimane, di cui 2 settimane e mezzo a mie spese, e poi 3 giorni di cassa integrazione.

Mai una gioia....


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beati quelli che sono stati a casa 2 mesi aggratis, dalle mie parti ben pochi!
> Il mio lockdown era durato 3 settimane, di cui 2 settimane e mezzo a mie spese, e poi 3 giorni di cassa integrazione.
> 
> Mai una gioia....


Tranquillo,rimedieranno


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Tranquillo,rimedieranno


Ma va...

Non accadrà nulla, per fare peggio del 2020 ci vorrebbe una variante che la gente si chiude in casa da sola dalla paura.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Volevo aprire un topic solo per questo video, l'ho visto adesso, un fottuto capolavoro.


Geniale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato del Ministero della Salute, che avverte
> 
> 
> Sebbene l’evoluzione della pandemia sia allo stato attuale imprevedibile, il nostro Paese deve prepararsi ad affrontare un inverno in cui si potrebbe osservare un aumentato impatto assistenziale attribuibile a diverse malattie respiratorie acute, prima fra tutte l’influenza, e alla possibile circolazione di nuove varianti di SarsCoV2, determinato anche dai comportamenti individuali e dallo stato immunitario della popolazione». Lo afferma il ministero della Salute nella nuova circolare 'Interventi in atto per la gestione della circolazione del SarsCoV2 nella stagione invernale 2022-23'.
> Si evidenzia pertanto, avverte il ministero della Salute, «la necessità di intensificare il sequenziamento al fine di raggiungere una numerosità sufficiente a identificare l’eventuale circolazione di nuove varianti» del virus SarsCoV2 ed è «particolarmente importante evitare la congestione delle strutture sanitarie limitando l’incidenza di malattia grave da Covid -19 e le complicanze dell’influenza nelle persone a rischio, proteggendo soprattutto le persone più fragili».



Follia totale, o sanno qualcosa in più oppure è puro, candido terrorismo alla Speranza.
La gente ha appena trovato il lcoraggio di togliersi quei cenci immondi dalla faccia (a parte mio zio ) ed ora le INSINUI DI NUOVO IL DUBBIO che vadano messe queste schifezze da lebbroso? Conosco i miei polli, entro qualche giorno anche senza obblighi torneremo al 90% di mascherine al supermercato e da altre parti.

Si ammazzino tutti. Anzi, ammazino prima me.
Mai nella vita indosserò più una mascherina. La posso tollerare e comprendere solo negli ospedali, ma mai nella vita la indosserò al chiuso o all'aperto.

Mi prelevino a casa, mi arrestino e mi fucilino in piazza. Non me ne frega più nulla.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Follia totale, o sanno qualcosa in più oppure è puro, candido terrorismo alla Speranza.
> La gente ha appena trovato il lcoraggio di togliersi quei cenci immondi dalla faccia (a parte mio zio ) ed ora le INSINUI DI NUOVO IL DUBBIO che vadano messe queste schifezze da lebbroso? Conosco i miei polli, entro qualche giorno anche senza obblighi torneremo al 90% di mascherine al supermercato e da altre parti.
> 
> Si ammazzino tutti. Anzi, ammazino prima me.
> ...



Anzitutto, stai calmo.
Non farti arrestare per non mettere una mascherina 
Non ne varrebbe la pena.

Poi, adesso troppo sbatti andare a cercare i comunicati, ma ( potrei sbagliarmi eh) cosi a memoria, è la ennesima volta che vengono nominate mascherine ecc ecc nel caso peggiore da parte del MdS
Poi non è mai accaduto nulla... era il solito pararsi il culo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È stato chiarito già ieri che non ci sarà alcuna coercizione. Per cui state calmi



No amico, è una schifezza questo comunicato. Governo stavolta totalmente INDIFENDIBILE.

La paura è molto peggio della coercizione. Non so da voi, ma da me la gente è MENTALMENTE DANNEGGIATA dalla paura. Solo nell'ultimo mese ho visto finalmente la gente liberarsi dai fantasmi del passato, accantonando le orrende usanze che ci hanno accompagnato per due anni E nell'ultimo mese, tra influenze e covid, ci sono state centinai di malati. Io stesso ho fatto almeno due influenze, forse anche il secondo covid. Ma la gente AVEVA IMPARATO A SBATTERSENE. Finalmente.

Questo comunicato mette ansia. Insinua dubbi. Paure. E' IL CONTRARIO di quello che Meloni e Salvini andavano blaterando per anni... no alla paura, no ai falsi allarmi, ottimismo, etc etc.

Sono veramente allibito.

Oppure sanno che arriva qualcosa di terribile, e allora lo dicano.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato del Ministero della Salute, che avverte
> 
> 
> Sebbene l’evoluzione della pandemia sia allo stato attuale imprevedibile, il nostro Paese deve prepararsi ad affrontare un inverno in cui si potrebbe osservare un aumentato impatto assistenziale attribuibile a diverse malattie respiratorie acute, prima fra tutte l’influenza, e alla possibile circolazione di nuove varianti di SarsCoV2, determinato anche dai comportamenti individuali e dallo stato immunitario della popolazione». Lo afferma il ministero della Salute nella nuova circolare 'Interventi in atto per la gestione della circolazione del SarsCoV2 nella stagione invernale 2022-23'.
> Si evidenzia pertanto, avverte il ministero della Salute, «la necessità di intensificare il sequenziamento al fine di raggiungere una numerosità sufficiente a identificare l’eventuale circolazione di nuove varianti» del virus SarsCoV2 ed è «particolarmente importante evitare la congestione delle strutture sanitarie limitando l’incidenza di malattia grave da Covid -19 e le complicanze dell’influenza nelle persone a rischio, proteggendo soprattutto le persone più fragili».


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Anzitutto, stai calmo.
> Non farti arrestare per non mettere una mascherina
> Non ne varrebbe la pena.
> 
> ...



Eh no, sono molto arrabbiato, per le ragioni che ho scritto nel mio ultimo post sopra.

Sapete che non ho peli nella lingua, uno dei punti per cui ho votato questo governo era anche per un cambio di comunicazione più improntato all'ottimismo. Me ne frega relativamente poco di grenn pass, vaccini e quelle menate, raramente ho partecipato alle discussioni, ho vissuto tranquillamente. Mi sono fatto anche tre dosi coscientemente.
Ma all'approccio e alla comunicazione da rivolgere a una società ferita, ci tengo.

Capisco se dovesse arrivare la peste nera, ma ripetere le stesse prassi dei governi precedenti per pararsi il popò, in una fase così delicata in cui finalmente la gente ricominciava ad alzare la testa, lo trovo inaccettabile. Lo capisco se lo facesse Burioni o Crisantemi, ma da questi, dopo tutte le critiche alle circolari di Conte e Draghi, no.

Poi se sanno che arriva la peste nera, lo dicano esplicitamente.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh no, sono molto arrabbiato, per le ragioni che ho scritto nel mio ultimo post sopra.
> 
> Sapete che non ho peli nella lingua, uno dei punti per cui ho votato questo governo era anche per un cambio di comunicazione più improntato all'ottimismo. Me ne frega relativamente poco di grenn pass, vaccini e quelle menate, raramente ho partecipato alle discussioni, ho vissuto tranquillamente. Mi sono fatto anche tre dosi coscientemente.
> Ma all'approccio e alla comunicazione da rivolgere a una società ferita, ci tengo.
> ...


Io aborro sia l' ottimismo che il pessimismo.
Per me sono al pari di una malattia 

Bisogna essere semplicemente realisti nella vita, un governo deve essere realista in particolare.
Altrimenti racconta palle.

Il comunicato prendilo in modo letterale: se si tornasse ad una situazione GRAVE le misure verranno prese.
Punto, non andare oltre, è come se fosse "legalese"
Cose chiare e a scanso di equivoci, almeno secondo me,


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io aborro sia l' ottimismo che il pessimismo.
> Per me sono al pari di una malattia
> 
> Bisogna essere semplicemente realisti, un governo deve essere realista in particolare.
> ...



Non era necessaria questa dose di realismo, oggi. Ci sono momenti e momenti.
Fai i tamponi, sbatti ad Alcatraz i cinesi, tutto quello che vuoi, ma non citare nemmeno per scherzo l'ipotesi di una nuova situazione sanitaria grave. E' come se fai una cura terapeutica ad un alcolizzato, e appena ne è uscito gli dici, "eh, lo sai che nel bar vicino a casa tua arriva una nuova birra? Stai attento." Questo se la va subito a bere.
Dillo se effettivamente i ricoveri e le terapie cominciano a salire. Dillo se è stata sequenziata una nuova variante terrificante che nel giro di due mesi potrebbe riportarci al 2020Allora sì, è realismo.
Ma adesso? Da due mesi tutta Italia è contagiata con qualcosa di influenzale, anche i gatti. Se è realismo, ditelo anche prima.

Poi il comunicato è un invito alle regioni, ed è ancor più grave, Sappiamo bene che alcuni sindaci e governatori, per posizioni ideologiche, non aspettano altro che un piccolo incitamento per rimettere mascherine a scuola, DAD o altre cose. I vari De Luca, Zaia, Bonaccini... non tutte le regioni sono intellettualmente oneste.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Follia totale,* o sanno qualcosa in più* oppure è puro, candido terrorismo alla Speranza.
> La gente ha appena trovato il lcoraggio di togliersi quei cenci immondi dalla faccia (a parte mio zio ) ed ora le INSINUI DI NUOVO IL DUBBIO che vadano messe queste schifezze da lebbroso? Conosco i miei polli, entro qualche giorno anche senza obblighi torneremo al 90% di mascherine al supermercato e da altre parti.
> 
> Si ammazzino tutti. Anzi, ammazino prima me.
> ...



Probabile.
Solo che stavolta a fare le veci di noi italiani sono stati i francesi: a breve lanceranno la campagna "abbraccia un cinese"


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non era necessaria questa dose di realismo, oggi. Ci sono momenti e momenti.
> Fai i tamponi, sbatti ad Alcatraz i cinesi, tutto quello che vuoi, ma non citare nemmeno per scherzo l'ipotesi di una nuova situazione sanitaria grave. E' come se fai una cura terapeutica ad un alcolizzato, e appena ne è uscito gli dici, "eh, lo sai che nel bar vicino a casa tua arriva una nuova birra? Stai attento." Questo se la va subito a bere.
> Dillo se effettivamente i ricoveri e le terapie cominciano a salire. Dillo se è stata sequenziata una nuova variante terrificante che nel giro di due mesi potrebbe riportarci al 2020Allora sì, è realismo.
> Ma adesso? Da due mesi tutta Italia è contagiata con qualcosa di influenzale, anche i gatti. Se è realismo, ditelo anche prima.
> ...


Io la vedo cosi:

- se avessero fatto un comunicato ottimistico, per poi chiudere tutto se arrivasse una situazione del 2020, mi sentirei preso in giro
e passerebbero per i soliti incompetenti che non ci avevano capito una mazza

- se avessero fatto un comunicato pessimistico, per noi non succedere niente, sarebbe stato allarmismo da condannare.

Comunque vedremo dai, tanto qualsiasi cosa dica qualunque governo, non sono loro a decidere cosa accadrà ma si adatteranno alla realtà dei fatti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Realismo? la fase pandemica covid è definitivamente morta ! ecco cos'è reale.. ma questi continuano a usare parole fuori posto


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Probabilmente non ci saranno coercizioni perché la situazione non degenererà, ma nella remota ipotesi in cui dovesse riproporsi una situazione come quella della primavera del 2020 le coercizioni ci sarebbero al 100%.


è ovvio che sia così mica sono scemi.
sono scemi quelli che credono che questi non le facciano perchè limiterebbero la libertà personale  .

a parte questo, comunicato normalissimo e scontato e i soliti se la suonano e se la cantano da soli........ la mania di persecuzione per le sporadiche chiusure di quasi 3 anni fa credo non passerà mai a questo punto.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Dicembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> È proprio quando dicono che la situazione è sotto controllo che *te lo stanno già mettendo senza vaselina.*



Dai, però ti avvisano con largo anticipo così la puoi mettere da solo in abbondanza.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Realismo? la fase pandemica covid è definitivamente morta ! ecco cos'è reale.. ma questi continuano a usare parole fuori posto


"imprevedibile"
"si potrebbe"
"possibile circolazione"

Dai, è un comunicato base base per pararsi il deretano, no.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Dall'1 gennaio stop al taglio accise sui carburanti*


Si era già stato annunciato da settimane...

Probabilmente il Capitone Verde voleva scrivere "togliere le accise" ma hanno letto "rimettere le accise"


----------



## Swaitak (30 Dicembre 2022)

sbagliato topic scusate


----------



## Blu71 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dici che non hanno senso?
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...




Stessa efficacia:


----------



## sunburn (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non era necessaria questa dose di realismo, oggi. Ci sono momenti e momenti.
> Fai i tamponi, sbatti ad Alcatraz i cinesi, tutto quello che vuoi, ma non citare nemmeno per scherzo l'ipotesi di una nuova situazione sanitaria grave. E' come se fai una cura terapeutica ad un alcolizzato, e appena ne è uscito gli dici, "eh, lo sai che nel bar vicino a casa tua arriva una nuova birra? Stai attento." Questo se la va subito a bere.
> Dillo se effettivamente i ricoveri e le terapie cominciano a salire. Dillo se è stata sequenziata una nuova variante terrificante che nel giro di due mesi potrebbe riportarci al 2020Allora sì, è realismo.
> Ma adesso? Da due mesi tutta Italia è contagiata con qualcosa di influenzale, anche i gatti. Se è realismo, ditelo anche prima.
> ...


Chi ha incarichi governativi/amministrativi è obbligato a mantenere alta la guardia e dare avvisi tipo quello fatto dal ministero. Per dire, la mia fidanzata lavora in Università e un mesetto fa ha ricevuto, così dal nulla, una email dall’ufficio che si occupa di sicurezza in cui si invitava alla prudenza nei comportamenti per limitare rischi contagi ecc. 
Questo perché, se succede qualcosa, chi ha delle responsabilità poi può essere chiamato a risponderne, anche penalmente. Se c’è un pericolo di nubifragio, i responsabili sono costretti ad avvisare: poi magari fanno solo quattro gocce e amen. Se c’è un pericolo di diffusione di un’epidemia, i responsabili sono costretti ad avvisare: poi magari ci sono solo cinque casi di squaraus e amen.

Al momento i dati fotografano una situazione assolutamente tranquilla, con addirittura un calo di incidenza e RT. Per il resto, chi vivrà vedrà.
Adesso l’unica preoccupazione dev’essere: chi sarà il guidatore designato domani sera?


----------



## Swaitak (30 Dicembre 2022)

Ma tornano pure le Sardelle?


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la mania di persecuzione per le sporadiche chiusure di quasi 3 anni fa credo non passerà mai a questo punto.


Tipo stress post-traumatico ?

Possibile, sono cose a livello di subconscio.
Senza ironia

Come quelli con la mascherina in macchina da soli.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Chi ha incarichi governativi/amministrativi è obbligato a mantenere alta la guardia e dare avvisi tipo quello fatto dal ministero. Per dire, la mia fidanzata lavora in Università e un mesetto fa ha ricevuto, così dal nulla, una email dall’ufficio che si occupa di sicurezza in cui si invitava alla prudenza nei comportamenti per limitare rischi contagi ecc.
> Questo perché, se succede qualcosa, chi ha delle responsabilità poi può essere chiamato a risponderne, anche penalmente. Se c’è un pericolo di nubifragio, i responsabili sono costretti ad avvisare: poi magari fanno solo quattro gocce e amen. Se c’è un pericolo di diffusione di un’epidemia, i responsabili sono costretti ad avvisare: poi magari ci sono solo cinque casi di squaraus e amen.
> 
> Al momento i dati fotografano una situazione assolutamente tranquilla, con addirittura un calo di incidenza e RT. Per il resto, chi vivrà vedrà.
> Adesso l’unica preoccupazione dev’essere: chi sarà il guidatore designato domani sera?


Penso cosi anche io.

Comunque da qualche giorno sto monitorando il Giappone, ne muoiono a centinaia ogni giorno.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tipo stress post-traumatico ?
> 
> Possibile, sono cose a livello di subconscio.
> Senza ironia
> ...



Per me, in alcuni casi, certe persone la mascherina fanno a tenerla comunque perché ne guadagnano esteticamente.


----------



## Djici (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi prelevino a casa, mi arrestino e mi fucilino in piazza. Non me ne frega più nulla.


Abbiamo solo bisogno del tuo indirizzo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Abbiamo solo bisogno del tuo indirizzo



Lo mando direttamente a Crosetto, guarda. Tanto mi fucileranno comunque per diserzione quando mi rifiuterò di combattere in guerra per l'Italia.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Follia totale, o sanno qualcosa in più oppure è puro, candido terrorismo alla Speranza.
> La gente ha appena trovato il lcoraggio di togliersi quei cenci immondi dalla faccia (a parte mio zio ) ed ora le INSINUI DI NUOVO IL DUBBIO che vadano messe queste schifezze da lebbroso? Conosco i miei polli, entro qualche giorno anche senza obblighi torneremo al 90% di mascherine al supermercato e da altre parti.
> 
> Si ammazzino tutti. Anzi, ammazino prima me.
> ...



No, per il momento servi come moderatore, altrimenti qui le “bande“ si massacrano


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo mando direttamente a Crosetto, guarda. Tanto mi fucileranno comunque per diserzione quando *mi rifiuterò di combattere in guerra per l'Italia*.


Ottimista oggi ahahaha


----------



## Djici (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo mando direttamente a Crosetto, guarda. Tanto mi fucileranno comunque per diserzione quando mi rifiuterò di combattere in guerra per l'Italia.


No Vax e disertore... Beh abbiamo pure bisogno della lista di famigliari e amici allora


----------



## sunburn (30 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Penso cosi anche io.
> 
> Comunque da qualche giorno sto monitorando il Giappone, ne muoiono a centinaia ogni giorno.


È capitato anche a me di vedere il grafico del Giappone. Hanno già avuto nel 2022 due periodi con aumenti dei decessi, quindi così su due piedi non è una novità allarmante. Vedremo prossimamente se ci saranno sviluppi allarmanti. 
Di certo non ho voglia di preoccuparmi prima che ci sia da preoccuparsi…


----------



## Raryof (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo mando direttamente a Crosetto, guarda. Tanto mi fucileranno comunque per diserzione quando mi rifiuterò di combattere in guerra per l'Italia.


Ma come fai a dirlo scusa?
La guerra in tanti l'hanno persa al momento dell'inoculazione, adesso per divertimento e per test cercano di capire se parlando di varianti e sciocchezze simili potranno scatenare mini-pandemie a comando, tanto basta un nonnulla e riparte la giostra, altro che guerra, non avete mica capito il ruolo dell'automa moderno, fiero di combattere battaglie già perse.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> No Vax e disertore... Beh abbiamo pure bisogno della lista di famigliari e amici allora



Ora sono diventato no vax per avere criticato un comunicato? Mi sono fatto tre dosi per mia volontà.
Parlavo di mascherine.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tipo stress post-traumatico ?
> 
> Possibile, sono cose a livello di subconscio.
> Senza ironia
> ...


quelli con la mascherina in macchina se la mettono e stanno tranquilli, non fanno male a nessuno, affari loro.
quelli che invece si stracciano le vesti da anni per questi comunicati normalissimi e sempre uguali non vivono mica bene e sono loro che faticano a tornare alla realtà per me.
quest'anno non hanno nemmeno dovuto salvare il natale pensavo che ormai si fossero tranquillizzati tutti.


----------



## Djici (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ora sono diventato no vax per avere criticato un comunicato? Mi sono fatto tre dosi.
> Parlavo di mascherine.


Tranquillo stavo ovviamente scherzando


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque, mio ultimo post, per me l'obbligo di mascherina è drammaticamente peggio di un green pass o di un lockdown.

Un mondo in cui non riesci a distinguere la gente, tutta uniformata (io nel 2020 ho conosciuto persone di CUI SCOPRO LA FACCIA SOLO ORA... no, i social network li disgusto. Voglio vedere le facce dal vivo.), in cui classi di studenti che hanno iniziato il liceo non hanno potuto dialogare normalmente per due anni, una società in cui le espressioni vengono azzerate, in cui si può comunicare solo con gli occhi, dove difetti e pregi fisici vengono annullati, è una società totalmente fredda, informale e priva di cuore.

A me frega una mazza di green pass, lockdown e vaccini, ma la società dei cenci lebbrosi in faccia, cenci OBBLIGATORI, l'ho sofferta sul serio. Io sono uno che ama l'espressività, i sorrisi, il dialogo, la bellezza. E apprezzo anche i difetti esteriori, quando caratterizzano in modo univoco una persona.
E odio di più una società che continua a mettersi la mascherina per paura, anche se è caduto l'obbligo. Capisco solo chi è malato e fragile.

Sarò matto e originale, ma la penso così.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Schillaci (tizio inquietante e amico di Speranza) ha pubblicato la circolare del possibile ritorno alle museruole al chiuso, in caso di aumento. Se si ritorna anche solo alle museruole, siamo praticamente in un nuovo governo Draghi a trazione PD. Per i migranti non si sta facendo nulla, in economia neanche, ditemi voi...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Dicembre 2022)

Si torna in Loucdoun.. si torna ad ingrassare in casa. Attenzione, questa volta neppure a netflixxe ci può stare.. tra poco staccheranno pure la corrente. 

Non vorrei essere al posto di chi ha la moglie che è un cesso, matchete alla Shining


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Schillaci (tizio inquietante e amico di Speranza) ha pubblicato la circolare del possibile ritorno alle museruole al chiuso, in caso di aumento.



Questo è un altro punto focale. C'è un preciso messaggio politico.

Si può discutere sull'opportunità della circolare, sull'eccesso di zelo, sull'opportunità di essere realisti, sulla filosofia dell'essere ottimisti o pessimisti, Abbiamo idee diverse, ci sta.
Ma non è la semplice circolare in cui si raccomandano le mascherine dove c'è folla, si consiglia di igienizzare le mani, non sputare nell'occhio di chi parla etcc...
C'è un messaggio POLITICO neanche troppo celato ai governatori delle regioni e ai sindaci. Tradotto dal politichese, per chi non è avvezzo:
"Cari governatori, cari sindaci, cari presidi, questo governo le restrizioni non le metterà. Siate liberi di mettere l'obbligo di mascherine al chiuso appena dalle vostre parti qualcosa non va. Noi non ci sporchiamo le mani. Fatelo voi." Comportamento da pavidi e da falsi ipocriti.
E se questi governatori avessero buon senso, non ci sarebbe nulla di male. Alcuni ce l'hanno.
Ma i De Luca, gli Zaia, i Bonaccini, associazioni presidi, al minimo +1% di ricoveri, anche per una mini epidemia di cacarella, introdurranno l'obbligo di mascherina al chiuso. Perché? Perché hanno un'idea fuori dal buon senso, ragionano con altri parametri che i più probabilmente ignorano, in quanto poco dentro le dinamiche politiche, di propaganda etc..
Quindi non è tutto stress post traumatico o modo diverso di vedere la vita, alla base delle critiche alla circolare c'è anche una conoscenza politica di certi soggetti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

E poi concludono in bellezza i veri terroristi. Dopo i pavidi e ipocriti, come il governo, ci sono i veri e propri terroristi che godono nel terrorizzare la gente. Criminali di alto rango. Almeno il soldato dell'ISIS ha il coraggio di farsi saltare in aria e suicidarsi. Questi terrorizzano la gente in modo più subdolo.

Repubblica, con titolo "Paura cinese. Il governo: 'Il paese si prepari' "

Da un titolo così cosa capisce uno che non si informa, con poca cultura, o particolarmente sensibile? Ve lo dirò stasera, quando mi chiameranno gli zii terrorizzati dicendomi che dalla Cina sta arrivando un virus che ci ammazzerà tutti.


----------



## honua (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque, mio ultimo post, per me l'obbligo di mascherina è drammaticamente peggio di un green pass o di un lockdown.
> 
> Un mondo in cui non riesci a distinguere la gente, tutta uniformata (io nel 2020 ho conosciuto persone di CUI SCOPRO LA FACCIA SOLO ORA... no, i social network li disgusto. Voglio vedere le facce dal vivo.), in cui classi di studenti che hanno iniziato il liceo non hanno potuto dialogare normalmente per due anni, una società in cui le espressioni vengono azzerate, in cui si può comunicare solo con gli occhi, dove difetti e pregi fisici vengono annullati, è una società totalmente fredda, informale e priva di cuore.
> 
> ...



Per me, da non vaccinato, vale l'esatto contrario. Non oso pensare alla trafila bigiornaliera del tampone, a non poter andare allo stadio o a sciare o a mangiare una semplice pizza solo perchè non ho voluto cedere a quello che per me era un ricatto. Degli amici o delle persone che amo conosco già il volto e moltissima gente la preferirei con la mascherina...
Rispetto comunque la tua opinione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si torna in Loucdoun.. si torna ad ingrassare in casa. Attenzione, questa volta neppure a netflixxe ci può stare.. tra poco staccheranno pure la corrente.
> 
> Non vorrei essere al posto di chi ha la moglie che è un cesso, matchete alla Shining



Condannare la gente a Netflix è la vera tortura sadica. Forse se tolgono la corrente è meglio. Si torna alla tombola, a Cluedo e a Risiko.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

honua ha scritto:


> Per me, da non vaccinato, vale l'esatto contrario. Non oso pensare alla trafila bigiornaliera del tampone, a non poter andare allo stadio o a sciare o a mangiare una semplice pizza solo perchè non ho voluto cedere a quello che per me era un ricatto. Degli amici o delle persone che amo conosco già il volto e moltissima gente la preferirei con la mascherina...
> Rispetto comunque la tua opinione



Ci mancherebbe. Rispetto anche la tua 
Ti capisco, restano tutte costrizioni pesanti , ognuno è toccato in modo diverso nella sua sfera privata e personale.
Io sono stra vaccinato non perché me l'hanno imposto, ma perché l'ho voluto (ma adesso basta... NO quarta dose).
Ma ho sempre pensato fosse un atteggiamento stupido e cattivo insultare chi, per questioni sue, non lo fa.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro punto focale. C'è un preciso messaggio politico.
> 
> Si può discutere sull'opportunità della circolare, sull'eccesso di zelo, sull'opportunità di essere realisti, sulla filosofia dell'essere ottimisti o pessimisti, Abbiamo idee diverse, ci sta.
> Ma non è la semplice circolare in cui si raccomandano le mascherine dove c'è folla, si consiglia di igienizzare le mani, non sputare nell'occhio di chi parla etcc...
> ...


Io toglierei proprio i governatori regionali. Altro che autonomia, basta con questi dittatorelli locali e corrotti (più corrotti di chi ci governa aggiungo).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

*Retromarcia™, Schillaci prova ad aggiustare il tiro e passa alla "raccomandazione" e al "consiglio".

"Siamo per consigliare, puntiamo sulla responsabilità dei cittadini. I dati sono ancora in miglioramento. Laddove assistessimo a un aumento dell'incidenza potremmo consigliare nuovamente l'uso delle mascherine al chiuso e in assembramenti, ma non siamo in questa situazione."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Retromarcia™, Schillaci prova ad aggiustare il tiro e passa alla "raccomandazione" e al "consiglio".
> 
> "Siamo per consigliare, puntiamo sulla responsabilità dei cittadini. I dati sono ancora in miglioramento. Laddove assistessimo a un aumento dell'incidenza potremmo consigliare nuovamente l'uso delle mascherine al chiuso e in assembramenti, ma non siamo in questa situazione."*



A maggior ragione, la circolare alle regioni è stupida, superflua, inutile, dannosa.

Una bella "boassa" pestata.
Dalle mie parti si chiamano "boassa" le caccone di mucca


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Retromarcia™, Schillaci prova ad aggiustare il tiro e passa alla "raccomandazione" e al "consiglio".
> 
> "Siamo per consigliare, puntiamo sulla responsabilità dei cittadini. I dati sono ancora in miglioramento. Laddove assistessimo a un aumento dell'incidenza potremmo consigliare nuovamente l'uso delle mascherine al chiuso e in assembramenti, ma non siamo in questa situazione."*


Il Giuseppe Conte/Fauci della sanità italiana. Come dice Meluzzi, questo l'ha imposto Mattarella. Se tornerà al potere il PD (speriamo di no), vedrete che sarà il primo a farsi avanti.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A maggior ragione, la circolare alle regioni è stupida, superflua, inutile, dannosa.
> 
> Una bella "boassa" pestata.
> Dalle mie parti si chiamano "boassa" le caccone di mucca


Se non si è in stato di emergenza, le regioni non hanno potere di imporre nuove restrizioni. Lo stesso De Luca spacciava obblighi, ma sulle ordinanze c'era scritto quello che diceva il governo, per dire. Poi è anche vero che il vero potere ce l'ha la tv e magari qualche vigile o carabiniere può richiamarti per una legge sulla carta non scritta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il Giuseppe Conte/Fauci della sanità italiana. Come dice Meluzzi, questo l'ha imposto Mattarella. Se tornerà al potere il PD (speriamo di no), vedrete che sarà il primo a farsi avanti.



Sulla posizione della sanità ha vacillato l'intero governo, alla sua formazione. Evidentemente non era solo un problema della Ronzulli, altri (tra cui il Colle) hanno cercato di mettere lo zampino in quella casella per controllarla. Speranza era uno con appoggi ovunque, il buco creato era importante e allettante.
La Meloni ha evitato il disastro Ronzulli accettando il compromesso di questa figura ibrida che non mi pare abbia ancora ben capito da che parte stare. Credo che in caso di rimpasto sarà uno dei primi ad andarsene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Retromarcia™, Schillaci prova ad aggiustare il tiro e passa alla "raccomandazione" e al "consiglio".
> 
> "Siamo per consigliare, puntiamo sulla responsabilità dei cittadini. I dati sono ancora in miglioramento. Laddove assistessimo a un aumento dell'incidenza potremmo consigliare nuovamente l'uso delle mascherine al chiuso e in assembramenti, ma non siamo in questa situazione."*



*Ufficiale: reintegrati medici e infermieri No Vax. Abolito green pass per le RSA.*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sulla posizione della sanità ha vacillato l'intero governo, alla sua formazione. Evidentemente non era solo un problema della Ronzulli, altri hanno cercato di mettere lo zampino in quella casella. Speranza era uno con appoggi ovunque, il buco creato era importante e allettante.
> La Meloni ha evitato il disastro Ronzulli accettando il compromesso di questa figura ibrida che non mi pare abbia ancora ben capito da che parte stare. Credo che in caso di rimpasto sarà uno dei primi ad andarsene.


Mattarella non lo permetterà mai. Schillaci è uno Speranziano, uno dei sistema, solo che per essere credibile in questo governo fa delle dichiarazioni intelligenti e poi è pur sempre un medico e non uno scemo ignorante come il predecessore, quindi è più credibile già di per sè. Però dobbiamo vedere a lungo andare come andrà a finire. 

Il mio sogno sarebbe Gemmato, ma dopo le dichiarazioni di un mese fa è già tanto se è rimasto al suo posto.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: reintegrati medici e infermieri No Vax. Abolito green pass per le RSA.*


Mmazza, due giorni prima rispetto alla scadenza.  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: reintegrati medici e infermieri No Vax. Abolito green pass per le RSA.*



Ah, ma allora era una questione di "cerchiobottismo". Ora capisco tutto. 
La circolare scema serviva per "compensare" l'opinione pubbica su questa cosa votata oggi.

This is politic.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No amico, è una schifezza questo comunicato. Governo stavolta totalmente INDIFENDIBILE.
> 
> La paura è molto peggio della coercizione. Non so da voi, ma da me la gente è MENTALMENTE DANNEGGIATA dalla paura. Solo nell'ultimo mese ho visto finalmente la gente liberarsi dai fantasmi del passato, accantonando le orrende usanze che ci hanno accompagnato per due anni E nell'ultimo mese, tra influenze e covid, ci sono state centinai di malati. Io stesso ho fatto almeno due influenze, forse anche il secondo covid. Ma la gente AVEVA IMPARATO A SBATTERSENE. Finalmente.
> 
> ...


Ma quale paura, sta andando tutto bene


----------



## 7vinte (30 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mmazza, due giorni prima rispetto alla scadenza.  .


No, i medici erano già stati reintegrati. Era un decreto legge, non un disegno di legge. Oggi è arrivato l'ok definitivo del Parlamento, ma il decreto era già in vigore


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No, i medici erano già stati reintegrati. Era un decreto legge, non un disegno di legge. Oggi è arrivato l'ok definitivo del Parlamento, ma il decreto era già in vigore


Il Green Pass scadeva il 31 ed il decreto sul reintegro dava comunque libertà alle regioni di reintegrare o meno i medici. Un reintegro a metà, quindi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mmazza, due giorni prima rispetto alla scadenza.  .


Non ho letto il decreto ma penso che la notizia sia proprio che non rinnovano dopo la scadenza, con voto in parlamento, come invece hanno fatto con le mascherine degli ospedali (che non mi danno fastidio).
Già solo per questo non rinnovo Repubblica è in fiamme e ha cambiato al volo il titolone terrorista di oggi sulla paura cinese e il governo fascista, ora biosgna attaccare su questa cosa 

Ma vedete come funziona, pensando alla circolare di oggi? E' il governo ad avere PAURA dell'opinione pubblica e a fare giravolte e pestare cacca per trovare un equilibrio nell'opinione pubblica.
Risultato? L'opposizione continua a fare l'opposizione comunque, criticando qualunque cosa, la gente si incazza comunque, anche quelli che hanno votato il governo.

Io questa cosa continuo a criticarla aspramente. Barra dritta e pedalare, via cerchiobottismo, infischiarsene dell'opposizione, dell'opinione pubblica, facciano quello che hanno promesso senza queste giravolte assurde o cerchibottismi contorti. Il giudizio dovrebbe spettare solo agli elettori.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Schillaci (tizio inquietante e amico di Speranza) ha pubblicato la circolare del possibile ritorno alle museruole al chiuso, in caso di aumento. Se si ritorna anche solo alle museruole, siamo praticamente in un nuovo governo Draghi a trazione PD. Per i migranti non si sta facendo nulla, in economia neanche, ditemi voi...


Io vi avevo detto che non cambia nulla chi votate, eravate voi convinti che col cdx sarebbe cambiato tutto


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ho letto il decreto ma penso che la notizia sia proprio che non rinnovano la scadenza, come invece hanno fatto con le mascherine degli ospedali (che non mi danno fastidio).
> Già solo per questo non rinnovo Repubblica è in fiamme e ha cambiato al volo il titolone terrorista di oggi sulla paura cinese e il governo fascista, ora biosgna attaccare su questa cosa
> 
> Ma vedete come funziona? E' il governo ad avere PAURA dell'opinione pubblica e a fare giravolte e pestare cacca per trovare un equilibrio nell'opinione pubblica.
> ...


Bisognerà vedere cosa combineranno alla notizia dell'aumento dei contagi. Sto governo se la fa sotto perfino con i migranti. E' da ottobre che si parla del decreto ONG. Non sono un tifoso di Paragone e soci, ma almeno con loro in parlamento la Meloni sarebbe stata pressata anche da quel punto di vista.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io vi avevo detto che non cambia nulla chi votate, eravate voi convinti che col cdx sarebbe cambiato tutto


Voi chi? Io non ho votato nessuno. Non quotare me.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No, i medici erano già stati reintegrati. Era un decreto legge, non un disegno di legge. Oggi è arrivato l'ok definitivo del Parlamento, ma il decreto era già in vigore



Hai ragione sette, però "mediaticamente" la notizia si diffonde oggi, il governo lo sapeva e ha cercato di non passare come no vax con una circolare che poi lo stesso Schillaci ha dovuto rettificare per il casino e il panico creato.

Chiedo alla Meloni più coraggio per le proprie idee, meno preoccupazione per quello che pensano gli altri


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bisognerà vedere cosa combineranno alla notizia dell'aumento dei contagi. Sto governo se la fa sotto perfino con i migranti. E' da ottobre che si parla del decreto ONG. Non sono un tifoso di Paragone e soci, ma almeno con loro in parlamento la Meloni sarebbe stata pressata *anche da quel punto di vista.*


su vaccini e mascherine*.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

*13 deputati di Forza Italia non votano.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma quale paura, sta andando tutto bene



Ma è quello che ho detto, la gente aveva paura, ora non più. Ma che fatica per arrivare a oggi... attorno a me una fatica clamorosa per arrivare a oggi.
Non vanifichiamo tutto con queste cinesate di circolari, usate poi per fare terrorismo. La gente è fragile mentalmente. Lasciamo le cinesate ai Casalino, gli Arcuri e gli Speranza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *13 deputati di Forza Italia non votano.*



Ahahahaha... ho letto la notizia "autorizzata ghigliottina per il decreto rave".

Per 5 secondi ci sono rimasto di sasso, lo ammetto


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato del Ministero della Salute, che avverte
> 
> 
> Sebbene l’evoluzione della pandemia sia allo stato attuale imprevedibile, il nostro Paese deve prepararsi ad affrontare un inverno in cui si potrebbe osservare un aumentato impatto assistenziale attribuibile a diverse malattie respiratorie acute, prima fra tutte l’influenza, e alla possibile circolazione di nuove varianti di SarsCoV2, determinato anche dai comportamenti individuali e dallo stato immunitario della popolazione». Lo afferma il ministero della Salute nella nuova circolare 'Interventi in atto per la gestione della circolazione del SarsCoV2 nella stagione invernale 2022-23'.
> Si evidenzia pertanto, avverte il ministero della Salute, «la necessità di intensificare il sequenziamento al fine di raggiungere una numerosità sufficiente a identificare l’eventuale circolazione di nuove varianti» del virus SarsCoV2 ed è «particolarmente importante evitare la congestione delle strutture sanitarie limitando l’incidenza di malattia grave da Covid -19 e le complicanze dell’influenza nelle persone a rischio, proteggendo soprattutto le persone più fragili».


Io ho una tosse pazzesca che va avanti da quasi 2 mesi, probabilmente strascichi di polmonite virale che mai avevo avuto in vita mia, o perlomeno mai in questo modo. E tutto questo senza mai essere stato positivo, che io sappia.
E' un inverno di tossi alquanto strane e infezioni polmonari più che influenze classiche, di cui tra parenti amici conoscenti ecc sento parlare poco sinceramente


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Mezz'ora fa da Telese su La7 c'era Dario Fabbri di Limes che diceva "Trump è un uomo sciagurato per come ha gestito la pandemia". Ma parla delle cose che sai.

Un altro in cerca di popolarità, la guerra in Ucraina gli ha dato alla testa.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si torna in Loucdoun.. si torna ad ingrassare in casa. Attenzione, questa volta neppure a netflixxe ci può stare.. tra poco staccheranno pure la corrente.
> 
> *Non vorrei essere al posto di chi ha la moglie che è un cesso, matchete alla Shining*



Semplice: conversione con imposizione del burqua.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Dicembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Io ho una tosse pazzesca che va avanti da quasi 2 mesi, probabilmente strascichi di polmonite virale che mai avevo avuto in vita mia, o perlomeno mai in questo modo. E tutto questo senza mai essere stato positivo, che io sappia.
> E' un inverno di tossi alquanto strane e infezioni polmonari più che influenze classiche, di cui tra parenti amici conoscenti ecc sento parlare poco sinceramente


potrebbe essere long covid

può venire dopo una forma leggera o persino asintomatica di covid...

è una cosa di cui si parla poco ma che per chi vuole approfondire è ben documentata

ovviamente non voglio allarmarti eh..è solo un parere mio.da non medico

ps:il mio post è per gente che crede ai virus ai vaccini alla medicina etc..i complottari o alternativi o "persone che hanno capito la verità"o come preferite lo ignorino (di qui in poi credo sarà meglio sempre specificarlo)


----------



## Tobi (30 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quale inverno?
> Penso che questo sia uno dei primissimi anni in cui ho passato Natale (e a breve anche capodanno) ancora a maniche corte.
> Un caldo boia



Io vivo in Calabria. L'altra sera esco a chiudere il cancello alle 23.30 a maniche corte e si stava da Dio


----------



## sampapot (31 Dicembre 2022)

basterebbe che l'Europa chiudesse i confini per tali viaggiatori e che facessero i tamponi a tutti i passeggeri....perché un cinese potrebbe entrare in Italia passando per Londra o Parigi...non so se arriverà una seconda pandemia...ma sarcasticamente parlando, al Milan ha fatto bene


----------



## hakaishin (31 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non so se l'informazione sua credibile e da dove usciva ma ho sentito in radio che in Cina muoiono 9.000 persone al giorno di COVID (e non CON il COVID).
> 
> Numeri che riportati alla popolazione della Cina non mi sembrano un tsunami


Io chiuderei tutto già da adesso. Meglio prevenire che curare. Stiamo in casa chiusi e sotto le coperte e rigorosamente al buio con cocktail di vaccini. Così sconfiggeremo la brutale pandemiah!
E mentre che ci siamo aggiungiamo qualche miliardo di aiuti per lucraina che non guasta mai


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Dicembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> potrebbe essere long covid
> 
> può venire dopo una forma leggera o persino asintomatica di covid...
> 
> ...


Ne ho sentito ben parlare di long covid, ma se anche fossi stato asintomatico sarei dovuto risultare positivo. E poi ho solo tosse, nemmeno mai avuto febbre o altro. Ne dubito e spero proprio di no.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Dicembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Realismo? la fase pandemica covid è definitivamente morta ! ecco cos'è reale.. ma questi continuano a usare parole fuori posto


E ancora qui si parla di quelle inutili mascherine che mai più metterò in vita mia 
Hanno la stessa valenza degli stracci per pulire i cessi


----------



## hakaishin (31 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quelli con la mascherina in macchina se la mettono e stanno tranquilli, non fanno male a nessuno, affari loro.
> quelli che invece si stracciano le vesti da anni per questi comunicati normalissimi e sempre uguali non vivono mica bene e sono loro che faticano a tornare alla realtà per me.
> quest'anno non hanno nemmeno dovuto salvare il natale pensavo che ormai si fossero tranquillizzati tutti.


Quelli che oggi si mettono la mascherina sono paragonabili a dei mentecatti e quelli che la usano quando sono in macchina soli o stanno soli in mezzo al nulla sono dei minus habens che non dovrebbero avere manco diritti. E tu parli degli altri?
Come si fa a stare tranquilli quando ancora si continua a fare terrorismo su un virus che è meno pericoloso di una influenza mediocre? Secondo me ci sono tante altre persone psicologicamente danneggiate da sta pandemia…. Una nuova realtà. Il mondo nuovo…


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Penso cosi anche io.
> 
> Comunque da qualche giorno sto monitorando il Giappone, ne muoiono a centinaia ogni giorno.


Il Giappone il 2 settembre dopo un'estate torrida aveva più deceduti che il 30 dicembre.
Il conteggio dei morti da covid resta un grande mistero.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato del Ministero della Salute, che avverte
> 
> 
> *Sebbene l’evoluzione della pandemia sia allo stato attuale imprevedibile, il nostro Paese deve prepararsi ad affrontare un inverno in cui si potrebbe osservare un aumentato impatto assistenziale attribuibile a diverse malattie respiratorie acute, prima fra tutte l’influenza,* e alla possibile circolazione di nuove varianti di SarsCoV2, determinato anche dai comportamenti individuali e dallo stato immunitario della popolazione». Lo afferma il ministero della Salute nella nuova circolare 'Interventi in atto per la gestione della circolazione del SarsCoV2 nella stagione invernale 2022-23'.
> Si evidenzia pertanto, avverte il ministero della Salute, «la necessità di intensificare il sequenziamento al fine di raggiungere una numerosità sufficiente a identificare l’eventuale circolazione di nuove varianti» del virus SarsCoV2 ed è «particolarmente importante evitare la congestione delle strutture sanitarie limitando l’incidenza di malattia grave da Covid -19 e le complicanze dell’influenza nelle persone a rischio, proteggendo soprattutto le persone più fragili».


Mi sono soffermato a leggerlo tutto. Ma sul serio? Cioè, un comunicato del ministero della salute per dirci di fare attenzione perchè arriverà L'INFLUENZAHHHH!

Ma quanto fanno pena?


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mi sono soffermato a leggerlo tutto. Ma sul serio? Cioè, un comunicato del ministero della salute per dirci di fare attenzione perchè arriverà L'INFLUENZAHHHH!
> 
> Ma quanto fanno pena?


Tra l'altro, c'è scritto "prima fra tutte", quindi anche più del covid. In pratica, passa il pericolosissimo messaggio che con un'influenza c'è il rischio che si blocchi un paese o come minimo ti obbligano a metterti i cenci in faccia.

Grazie Melona. E meno male che non mi sono fatto ingannare dal "discorsoohhh" di fiducia dove vedevo un'insensata esaltazione. Conte ai primi tempi parlava addirittura di sovranità, andandoci giù più duro su certi argomenti, e poi si vede le giravolte che ha fatto.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

*Meloni in conferenza stampa di fine anno ha parlato di "tamponi e mascherine" per quanto riguarda i controlli per un possibile aumento di contagi, mentre ha bocciato il "modello di privazione alla libertà" come quello cinese.*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni in conferenza stampa di fine anno ha parlato di "tamponi e mascherine" per quanto riguarda i controlli per un possibile aumento di contagi, mentre ha bocciato il "modello di privazione alla libertà" come quello cinese.*


Si limitasse alle raccomandazioni (che poi sarebbe intelligente raccomandare gli individui a rafforzare le difese immunitarie, invece viene sempre preso di riferimento il modello piddino cinese speranziano delle museruole). L'obbligo di mascherina fa parte del modello cinese che lei dice di ripudiare.

Per questo io vado contro le mascherine in ospedale, perchè se rimane anche solo un posto dove i pannoloni facciali sono obbligatori, poi sarà più facile estenderlo ad altri posti. Invece, togliendo l'obbligo ovunque, mandi il mercato delle museruole in frantumi e non ci sarà più qualche privato che dice che bisogna indossarle in barba alle regole.


----------

